# Send it! [video]



## Adventure-Biker (Feb 2, 2006)




----------



## TandemBear (Aug 18, 2013)

Gotta say, Adventure Biker, you sure know how to enjoy yourself! Great video of you two getting out there, facing some adversity, only to keep on rolling and having a blast! You two are what tandeming together are all about. 

Good job and thanks for sharing


----------



## Adventure-Biker (Feb 2, 2006)

TandemBear said:


> Gotta say, Adventure Biker, you sure know how to enjoy yourself! Great video of you two getting out there, facing some adversity, only to keep on rolling and having a blast! You two are what tandeming together are all about.
> 
> Good job and thanks for sharing


Haha Thanks! It was a good day overall! ?


----------



## Fleas (Jan 19, 2006)

I watched it for all the great camera angles. Keeps it fresh!

Keep having fun!

-F


----------



## Adventure-Biker (Feb 2, 2006)

Fleas said:


> I watched it for all the great camera angles. Keeps it fresh!
> 
> Keep having fun!
> 
> -F


Thanks! 👍


----------



## Adventure-Biker (Feb 2, 2006)

*And here's part 2....*


----------

